# What do you use for monitoring the load?



## Belucci (Sep 29, 2014)

What do you use to monitor the load, find bottlenecks and know when it's time to upgrade?


----------



## jhadley (Sep 29, 2014)

ServerDensity / https://github.com/LoadingDeck/Monitoring depending on budget


----------



## Patrick (Sep 29, 2014)

Observium


----------



## MikroVPS (Sep 29, 2014)

Nagios + Munin


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 29, 2014)

Patrick said:


> Observium


That's one of the ones I use...

If the OP is installing CSF and doesn't want to install an external monitoring script like Observium, he could also use the build-in light load monitoring CSF/LFD provides

 



> Check the PT_LOAD_AVG minute Load Average (can be set to 1 5 or 15 and
> defaults to 5 if set otherwise) on the server every PT_LOAD seconds. If the
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Munzy (Sep 29, 2014)

https://github.com/Munroenet/ServerStatus

uptime.munroenet.com


----------



## howardsl2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cacti + Threshold plugin


----------



## BrianHarrison (Sep 30, 2014)

Nagios


----------



## nunim (Sep 30, 2014)

Observium, but Munin seems to be the most popular from what I've seen. I don't see Cacti too often anymore.


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2014)

Gas-X if I've had broccoli.

Sorry, the subject line sparked my inner ten year old.  Nagios and Munin haven't let me down yet.


----------



## Serveo (Sep 30, 2014)

Observium here also


----------



## Belucci (Sep 30, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> That's one of the ones I use...
> 
> If the OP is installing CSF and doesn't want to install an external monitoring script like Observium, he could also use the build-in light load monitoring CSF/LFD provides


That's actually very neat idea! I didn't know CSF does that as well! Omg they are great.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 30, 2014)

Munin, just because I'm lazy.


----------



## splitice (Sep 30, 2014)

Zabbix.

Although I use it for alot more than just monitoring load


----------



## tonyg (Sep 30, 2014)

monit (internal monitor)

+

xymon (remote monitor)


----------



## Roger (Sep 30, 2014)

Observium

Newrelic

...


----------



## Belucci (Oct 1, 2014)

ok Observium seems to be something of a leader here

will look it up, thanks


----------



## litespeedhost (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes because monitoring the load is most important part to get success


----------



## HH-Josh (Oct 7, 2014)

Observium here too!


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Oct 7, 2014)

Datadog


----------



## Belucci (Oct 10, 2014)

I looked up Observium, haven't really looked at anyhing else except monin, but Observium looks amazing! So powerful, and so good graphs.

Is there anything else close to it?


----------



## GigaboxHost (Dec 1, 2014)

Nagios


----------



## TierNet (Dec 1, 2014)

Nagios is pretty reliable and gives instant notifications, really makes it easy to monitor multiple servers from one portal.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 1, 2014)

I've stopped using self-hosted monitoring software. NewRelic is my go-to now. ServerDensity's pretty nice too.


----------



## MartinD (Dec 2, 2014)

Observium - it does everything you need and more... and you really can't beat it for pretty graphs!


----------



## SentinelTower (Dec 2, 2014)

We are using our own software (Sentinel Tower). We will say more about it when we will meet the requirements of the forum. In the meantime you can check our signature.


----------



## OpticServers (Dec 2, 2014)

Boundary (http://www.boundary.com/) Never needed to use anything else, it has worked perfectly for me... Pretty graphs and Notifications for High CPU or High RAM and outages..


----------



## NanoG6 (Dec 4, 2014)

NewRelic. They even give me cool data nerd t-shirt, twice.


----------

